# Chrissy: "Party Girl"



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Low cost entertainment.

#1


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

#2


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's gorgeous, great pictures.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Chrissy is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love Chrissy!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chrissy*

Chrissy is a VERY PHOTOGENIC FELINE!!! 
Wow!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is one pretty kitty. I love those pictures.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments.

One last shot.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love this cat!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Love this cat!


Thanks,
Here's one from Christmas.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She reminds me so much of my neighbor's cat from my childhood, long, long time ago.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

WOW your cat is gorgeous! Those eyes are mesmerizing.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

One more,


----------

